
What is “the stack”? - ingve
http://jvns.ca/blog/2016/03/01/a-few-notes-on-the-stack/
======
nunobrito
It's like "cloud" and "synergy". When you are a consultant these words come
out faster than a popcorn machine in full action. :-/

